# toshiba dr420



## millions134 (Apr 5, 2010)

i need help in connecting the following items to myOSHIBA DVD REC.-(1)
vIDEO IN-VIDEO OUT-yellow
AUDIO IN-AUDIO OUT-white
AUDIO IN-AUDIO OUT-red
S-VIDEO -IN
COMPONENT VIDEO OUT-green,blue,red
S-VIDEO OUT
HDMI-OUT
COAXIAL AUDIO OUTPUT-PCM/BITSTREAM

EMERSON LCD/DVD
DIGITAL AUDIO OUT (COAXIAL)
VIDEO 2 COMPONENT - green, blue, red
AUDIO IN-red, white
RIGHT/LEFT AUDIO-red, white
VIDEO - yellow
S-VIDEO
ANT

SONIC BLUE GO-VIDEO
ANT OUTPUT
ANT INPUT
LINE IN 2- red, white, yellow
LINE OUT 1 -red, white, yellow
LINE OUT 2 - red, white yellow
CABLE BOX CONTROL
S-VIDEO (LINE IN 2)
MULTIMEDIA CONTROL PORT

CABLEVISION CABLE BOX
CABLE IN
CABLE OUT
AUDIO OUT
VIDEO OUT

So there you go

I ALREADY HAVE EVERYTHING WORKING EXCEPT THE DVD RECORDER BECAUSE OF THE NO TUNER OR COAXIAL.

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!
March 31 at 3:12pm · toshiba dr420


----------

